# Very proud to present



## Dirk Ehlert (Jan 15, 2019)

Today marks a huge milestone for me as my first ever game that I scored was released today in the PS store (demo available for free)

We did a BTS on the music, hope you guys enjoy.  

Cheers
Dirk


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 15, 2019)

looks like an enjoyable project, with quite some music needed (as mentioned in the video)


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jan 15, 2019)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> looks like an enjoyable project, with quite some music needed (as mentioned in the video)


Thx, yes it was quite extensive, but als fun


----------



## patrick76 (Jan 15, 2019)

Congratulations, that's really cool! Thanks for sharing


----------



## JohnG (Jan 15, 2019)

lovely

congratulations


----------



## ReelToLogic (Jan 15, 2019)

Very nice overview of the process you used, and it's cool that you mixed live strings with sampled instruments. The result sounds awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jan 15, 2019)

Thx guys, was a very cool project


----------



## David Cuny (Jan 15, 2019)

Nice video!

_Dirk's hands - Left + Right . _


----------



## CGR (Jan 15, 2019)

Dirk Ehlert said:


> Today marks a huge milestone for me as my first ever game that I scored was released today in the PS store (demo available for free)
> 
> We did a BTS on the music, hope you guys enjoy.
> 
> ...



Just watched the BTS video - fantastic work Dirk. You must be very proud of what you've achieved. That string quartet mixed with the virtual instruments worked beautifully. A few questions if you don't mind:
1. Did you write the string arrangements & create the notated score for the players?
2. Did you keep the real acoustic piano parts or replace them with a sampled piano?

Cheers, Craig


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jan 15, 2019)

CGR said:


> Just watched the BTS video - fantastic work Dirk. You must be very proud of what you've achieved. That string quartet mixed with the virtual instruments worked beautifully. A few questions if you don't mind:
> 1. Did you write the string arrangements & create the notated score for the players?
> 2. Did you keep the real acoustic piano parts or replace them with a sampled piano?
> 
> Cheers, Craig


Hey Craig,

the string arrangements for the quartet where done by their orchestrator (actually located in Kiev, Russia) with some back n forth between me and her. I send her the (cleaned) midi files of my sessions, and some things had to be adjusted since I wrote the mockups with a full ensemble section (CSS) and we had to translate to quartet setting. We ended up doing the strings in 3 parts (rhythm, chords and melody) and recorded each part twice - open and con sordino. In the end that way the quartet sounded like a full blown string section (minus the basses of course) and I had plenty material to choose from to either substitute the samples or mix them together.

The piano session was pretty much just a "jam" after the recording session, for some B-Roll footage as seen in the BTS (and for the sake of having the joy of playing the maintheme live with some real musicians in flesh and blood lol).

So we did not record Piano live for the score (and there also is not much Piano in it anyway)

Cheers


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jan 15, 2019)

David Cuny said:


> Nice video!
> 
> _Dirk's hands - Left + Right . _


 < my initial reaction... should have contracted "don't zoom in on fat fingers"


----------



## CGR (Jan 15, 2019)

Dirk Ehlert said:


> Hey Craig,
> 
> the string arrangements for the quartet where done by their orchestrator (actually located in Kiev, Russia) with some back n forth between me and her. I send her the (cleaned) midi files of my sessions, and some things had to be adjusted since I wrote the mockups with a full ensemble section (CSS) and we had to translate to quartet setting. We ended up doing the strings in 3 parts (rhythm, chords and melody) and recorded each part twice - open and con sordino. In the end that way the quartet sounded like a full blown string section (minus the basses of course) and I had plenty material to choose from to either substitute the samples or mix them together.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Dirk


----------



## brynolf (Jan 15, 2019)

Cool, congrats!


----------

